# Bowling Green, KY -6975346 Calvin2, M Euthing 1/7!



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

(not sure how to post pictures. I have them and he is georgous!)

This is an imminent euth alert! Shelter staff would greatly prefer to get him into an experienced GSD rescue to give him a chance! EUTH DATE IS WEDNESDAY, JANUARY 7. Deana said they will hold him until this weekend's transport IF a rescue commits to taking him on 1/10.


This shelter is VERY rescue-friendly and is transporting to the northeast on 1/10. Contact Deana to inquire: *mailto:[email protected]*. There are two dogs named Calvin at the shelter. Be sure to mention *CALVIN2 *when inquiring about this dog.


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12707600

Calvin is your typical young male German Shepherd, he's high energy, talkative, and SMART! This is one of the most beautiful german shepherds, too, he is a long haired GSD. We will be testing him more w/ other animals in the next few days so we can give a better description on his interactions. Calvin will need an active family to help burn off some of his energy! 


*UPDATE: Not good with other dogs or cats. *


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Bowling Green KY: GORGEOUS PB GSD - Euthing 1/7!*

Dumas, it's a HUGE help to post the photos, so since you clearly want the best for the dogs you are helping







I know you'll figure out how to do it! 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=799247&page=1#Post799247 is the site that generally explains how you have to get the URL address and then that's what you post....

In the meantime, here ya go:


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Bowling Green KY: GORGEOUS PB GSD - Euthing 1/7!*

I just posted but deleted because dumasgsd and I were posting at the same time

Additional Information and picture

Intake Date: 12/30
Available Date: 1/4
Reason for intake: Stray 
Approximate age: 2-3 years
Approximate weight: 80 lbs
Housebroken? Unknown
Recommended Age of Children: 10+ due to energy level 










Most gsd’s do have issues w/ other animals/high prey drive, will you post him to see if MAYBE someone will take him

<span style="color: #CC0000">He’s great w/ people but needs to be ONLY pet </span>
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12707600

Deana and this shelter are great to work with. Please contact her ASAP if you think you have an answer for Calvin.


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Bowling Green KY: GORGEOUS PB GSD - Euthing 1/7!*








Thank you MaggieRoseLee for helping those of us that are "computer challenged".


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Bowling Green KY: GORGEOUS PB GSD - Euthing 1/7!*

Didn't some one do another post earlier asking about a LH? I'll see if I can find it....I think it was in the breeding section.

Beautiful boy by the way!


----------



## namemyne (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Bowling Green KY: GORGEOUS PB GSD - Euthing 1/7!*

Is there anyone that can pull this dog for us? I have a place for this boy in Pa but I need a pulled and a place to stash him till transport can be set up. Please email me at [email protected].


----------



## blackwulff (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Bowling Green KY: GORGEOUS PB GSD - Euthing 1/7!*

Shelter already has transport going to the NE on 1/10, but you need to contact the shelter before 1/7 in order to save him. Good luck.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Bowling Green KY: GORGEOUS PB GSD - Euthing 1/7!*

Yes, no pull help required. Please contact Deana at [email protected] This shelter runs their own transport.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Bowling Green KY: GORGEOUS PB GSD - Euthing 1/7!*

I heard that a police officer applied to adopt but if that falls through then please help him - he ia pretty boy!!!
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Bowling Green KY: GORGEOUS PB GSD - Euthing 1/7!*

bump this boy up... If a place to keep him is still needed, and you can get him to me, I can stash him for awhile.


----------



## namemyne (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Bowling Green KY: GORGEOUS PB GSD - Euthing 1/7!*

Someone just keep us updated on this boys progress. If the adoption falls through we have a place for him.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Bowling Green KY: GORGEOUS PB GSD - Euthing 1/7!*

It is my understanding from the shelter that Calvin has been committed to by a Florida rescue!! I will let that rescue post more.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Bowling Green KY: GORGEOUS PB GSD - Euthing 1/7!*



> Originally Posted By: Darcy1It is my understanding from the shelter that Calvin has been committed to by a Florida rescue!! I will let that rescue post more.


I see his PF listing was removed, so looks like he was saved!!!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Bowling Green KY: GORGEOUS PB GSD - Euthing 1/7!*

He is still listed. 

Does anyone know which rescue was suppose to have committed to this dog? This boy has now lost 6 days and maybe a chance to live.


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Bowling Green KY: GORGEOUS PB GSD - Euthing 1/7!*

not sure, but i think he is going to rescue in FL.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Bowling Green KY: GORGEOUS PB GSD - Euthing 1/7!*

I will contact Deana at the shelter now. He was supposed to go to GSRFL


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Bowling Green KY: GORGEOUS PB GSD - Euthing 1/7!*

Per Deana - Calvin2 is leaving Saturday, only need 1 leg to get him to Florida to.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Bowling Green KY: GORGEOUS PB GSD - Euthing 1/7!*

Not to sound like a killjoy, but why is a FL GSD rescue taking a dog rom KY when there are loads everyweek at Miami Dade and Jacksonville AS?


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Bowling Green KY: GORGEOUS PB GSD - Euthing 1/7!*

Please feel free to contact Deana at the shelter dogsaver. Calvin2 is also a very specific placement. However, I do not know much about GSDFL. I do know the shelter does its best to check out rescues.


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Bowling Green KY: GORGEOUS PB GSD - Euthing 1/7!*



> Quote: Not to sound like a killjoy, but why is a FL GSD rescue taking a dog rom KY when there are loads everyweek at Miami Dade and Jacksonville AS?


I thouhgt the same thing dogsaver... just wondering.

We are too full to even consider this guy, so I couldn't help him.

I am glad a KY dog was able to be saved though.


----------

